# Fuente conmutada con diodo T2D 54 no hay datasheet...



## Tecno Repair (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola, me encuentro con una gran duda sobre un diodo de panasonic en una fuente conmutada de pc HP. tengo un diodo con referencia en la capsula de: *T2D 54* y no tengo ni idea de sus valores y no tiene continuidad por ningun lado comprobado con el tester.
Que diodo puede ser el sustituto?
alguien conoce sus caracteristicas? su referencia real es *B0BB17000003*.si se encuentra de venta,carisimo,pero no sus caracteristicas.
Si lo sabe alguien se lo agradeceré.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 10, 2012)

Determina en que parte va ubicado, asi se puede ubicar un reemplazo mas accesible, si podes subi fotos y demas, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 10, 2012)

Tecno Repair dijo:


> Hola, me encuentro con una gran duda sobre un diodo de panasonic en una fuente conmutada de pc HP. tengo un diodo con referencia en la capsula de: *T2D 54* y no tengo ni idea de sus valores y no tiene continuidad por ningun lado comprobado con el tester.
> Que diodo puede ser el sustituto?
> alguien conoce sus caracteristicas? su referencia real es *B0BB17000003*.si se encuentra de venta,carisimo,pero no sus caracteristicas.
> Si lo sabe alguien se lo agradeceré.


 

Tecno Repair la Ref.*B0BB17000003  *del diodo Zener le esta dando todos los datos aqui esta......http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/Shindengen/mXyzzqrv.pdf


----------



## Tecno Repair (Dic 11, 2012)

aaa,gracias,entonces, si lo compruebo con el tester no va a dar continuidad como un zener normal,supongo que debería inyectarle una cantidad de corriente para saber si está cortado o funcionando.
Es un diodo de protección colocado en paralelo con el trafo.Gracias de todas maneras.


----------

